# Przesiadka z Cleeron 400 i Gentoo 2006 na Intel Core Duo 2

## Sebastian79

Witam

bardzo dawno mnie tu nie było, a mianowicie od czasu gdy instalowałem Gentoo 2006 na Celeronie 400. Od jakiegoś już czasu mam laptopa Acer Aspire 5633+WLMi z Intel Core Duo 2 T5500 i chciałbym zainstalować Gentoo 10.1. Czy moglibyście udzielić mi rad odnośnie flag i innych ustawień dla tego procka i laptopa? Moja wiedza na temat Gentoo bardzo się zdezaktualizowała. 

Dzięki za wszystkie informacje i pomoc.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

 :Arrow:  Flagi Procesora

 :Arrow:  Flagi USE

 :Arrow:  Zasoby Dokumentacji Gentoo 

```
 emerge -av app-portage/euses app-portage/portage-utils 
```

nadto polecam przejrzeć forum, szczególnie porady dotyczące lokalizacji, problemów poinstalacyjnych xorga.

Pozdrawiam

Romek

----------

## Sebastian79

A którą wersję systemu wybrać?

32-bitową 

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

czy 

64-bitową

64 bit profile (amd64) for < GCC 4.3

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

64 bit profile (amd64) for >= GCC 4.3

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

i czemu akurat w tej drugiej opcji jest rozróżnienie na wersje GCC?

Czy są nadal problemy z systemem 64 bitowym i kompilacją sterowników (grafika, drukarka, dźwięk)?

Pamiętam że na początku gentoo miało (tak jak każda dystrybucja) problemy z 64-bitami jak jest teraz?

Czy muszę wnieść jakieś poprawki do make.conf z racji tego że komputer to laptop?

----------

## Sebastian79

livecd gentoo # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300] (rev a1)

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

06:01.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

06:04.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB-712/4 Cardbus Controller (rev 10)

06:04.1 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Memory Stick Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

tak wyglada wnetrze mojego laptopa plus urzadzenie wielofunkcyjne Canon MP 540 (skaner i drukarka)

----------

## mziab

 *Sebastian79 wrote:*   

> i czemu akurat w tej drugiej opcji jest rozróżnienie na wersje GCC?

 

Dlatego, że -march=core2 dodano dopiero w GCC 4.3. We wcześniejszych dawało się -march=prescott (dla 32-bit) lub -march=nocona (dla 64-bit). Nieprawdą jest, że rozróżnienie to istnieje tylko dla amd64. Swoją drogą, polecam po prostu -march=native.

----------

## soban_

Jak masz mozliwosc to lepiej instaluj wersje 64-bitowa. Do ustawiania flag polecam Ci jeszcze program ufed (emerge -vq ufed && ufed) i poczytac na forum/google - co do laptopa to odpowiednie flagi wystarczy dobrac - to jest przydatne na temat zarzadzania zasilaniem. Ja jade od ponad 1,5 roku na 64-bitowej wersji (tutaj - masz moj konfig) i nie narzekam do tego uzywam ext4. Oczywiscie zdarzaja sie jakies drobne problemy przy upgradach, no ale sa to drobne problemy - zawsze do rozwiazania.

Co do sterownikow, to wszystko zalezy od sprzetu - ale raczej wszystko dziala. Ja jedynie problem mialem z ATI. (: Ale widze ze masz nvidie G72M to raczej nie bedzie problemow.

Tutaj i tutaj masz na temat drukarki. 

Dzwiek - czyli alsa, ja instaluje zawsze z media-sound/alsa-driver - ktora wczesniej trzeba odmaskowac, bo moim zdaniem lepiej dziala. Posiadam ta sama karte dzwiekowa co Ty i zadnych problemow z nia nie mialem.

----------

## Jacekalex

Ostatnio trochę marudzą overlaye, strasznie się pcha gnome3, ale generalnie system chodzi sprawnie.

Osobiście coraz mniej flag mam w make.conf, coraz więcej w package.use.

szczegóły  tutaj:

http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?pid=167719#p167719

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

